# Breeding cories?



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Curious if anyone has advice on set up or anything for breeding cories.I got a second batch of the orange lazer cories and would like to make them as happy as possible.
Right now they(5) are in a 55g with no substrate and my juvi GBR.Live plants sponges filters x3 and an AQ110(HOB).Tank is 81 degrees or close to.I've been feeding a mix of blood worms,flake (mix of vegatable and protiens) and earthworm flakes.The occassional pellets.
I've read many getting eggs in their community tanks and just wonder if I let them be will they spawn,or should I do something special?
Oh they are in tap water(7.6 pH 3kH,even lower gH).
Anything like temp changes ,pH changes.....?
Thanks all!
I know a good amount about breeding and certainly can research,but I never even owned cories until about 6 months ago when I got my first orange lazers in my 180, so I have no solid history with these guys.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure on these in particular but my panda cories were with me for a year and a half before they started breeding, and my sterbais are a year and no signs yet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, mine breed every time I do a water change. Ratio should be 2 males for every female. Condition them with lots of live food, or frozen blood worms along with there normal foods. 

Kind of high temp for cories unless they are sterbai's or one of the few higher temp ones. Usually 78 is tops for the rest. Best to keep sand substrate for them as bare bottom gives the risk of fungus developing on their barbels. Do water changes a few degrees cooler than tank and if ready they should spawn in a couple of days. They will spawn on glass, plants or anyrhing else. Cories will eat their own eggs. so if you want a large spawn you need to remove parents.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I keep my 20g dedicated Cory tank set at 75 degrees, although with summer gearing up in AZ it has been creeping up to 77 from the ambient house temp. When mine spawned on my glass, it was after a water change...50% a few degrees cooler, so I put it in at 73 at the time. Also, im given to understand that cories are more likely to mate during the "rainy" season. So if you can, get some audible surface agitation going. As susan said, sand is best, I use the caribsea supernaturals white fine sand. They love it!! Also mine eat shrimp pellets as their base diet..about two pellets per fish. Occasionally they'll take frozen bloodworms.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the orange lazers. Wish I could find them locally without paying $10 each. Once upon a time I was going to start up a 40b just with Cories in hopes of breeding. I have randomly had hundreds of eggs on my glass from Cories, but none have spawned yet. Too many other fish in my tank that enjoy picking at the eggs.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who answered!
When breeding fish bare bottom tanks are usaully the way to go.Do I need to have sand in the breeding tank for these guys?
I will move them to a more suitable tank and adjust the tempature.If they need sand I will put sand in tank.
Ben I wish these guys were only $10 at my LFS,but since I get a lot of credit for my swords and GBR I figured it didn't matter to me how much they cost.My LFS has only had them 2x and I got at least 1/2 of them both times!
Any extra info is still appreciated!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All it needs is a thin layer on the bottom. Best for cory fry as they spend all their time on the bottom. make sure there is plenty of flow going over the eggs or they will fungus. At 77 - 78 the eggs should start hatching in 4 to 5 days. After the egg sacs were absorbed I started giving them baby brine shrimp. and slowly worked up to larger foods as they grew. For the first 2 weeks I did small daily water changes, then gradually lessened as they grew.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

If you want to breed them, mimic nature, and that means sand! Aldo you should get your pH a bit lower as they're south american fish. Use alder cones to lower the pH, they will protect against possible fungal and bacterial infections in the eggs.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Ratio on all corys works better at three males to every female. School of twelve is about optimum. Temperature drop incites breeding. Feeding and health are key to good spawns. Egg laying starts early am and runs to noon. The brood stock should be moved to another tank when laying stops. Should lay from 250 to fifteen hundred eggs depending on health, species, and number of females actually laying. Fertility is usually 75 percent or better. Properly fed survival is 90 percent or better.


----------

